# Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

da dieses thema hier des öfteren behandelt wird, denke ich es wird einmal zeit sich mit diesem thema genauer zu befassen.
in der vergangenheit wurde hier schon geschrieben daß kartoffelfilter und
leider auch in der jetzigen zeit filterfaser in der lage wären schwebealgen und schwebestoffe heraus zu filtern.
es wurden hier bilder eingestellt und erfahrungen übermittelt die in keinster weise den realtitäten übereinstimmen.

ich denke sehr wohl dass einige mod. diesen schwachsinn ( nicht alle)hier das wissen...und aber dennoch erlauben, solche aussagen zulassen, ohne sie zu korregieren.
der neue user glaubt diesem forum und dann....??

ich werde morgen gerne mal ein bild hier einstellen... wo man das wasser sieht 
wie es auf einen 40µm sieb steht und nicht hindurchläuft weil der sieb zu fein ist.
wenn wir hier von schwebealgen und schwebestoffen reden ist das ganze nochmal hundertmal kleiner...da geht fast kein nornmales wasser mehr durch!!!!
so und jetzt bitte ich um kritik...


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

moin

naja, gestern wars schon spät.. 

wieso sagt den keiner was dazu??? 

das war eigentlich schon ernst gemeint, was ich da sagte. 

mein grund das thema hier zu eröffnen und dir frage an die moderation ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
es werden dinge hier stehn gelassen wo einach nicht sein können. mir geht es echt nicht dabei um wer hat recht, oder nicht. 
( ich lasse mich gerne des besseren belehren )
sondern ganz einfach um eine darstellung, die hier jetzt schon viele user verunsichert haben. ich darf gar nicht daran denken wie "neulinge" darüber denken.
mal eine generelle frage ( hat jetzt nix mit thema zu tun):
ist es jetzt eigentlich nicht aufgabe der moderation, dinge in eine forum die nicht stimmen, darauf hinzuweisen??? 

was ist wenn ich heute zb. schreibe:
kippt altöl in euren teich...das macht nach 2 wochen das wasser klar.
wird sowas dann auch einfach stehn gelassen??? 
da müßt ihr mir mal weiter helfen.:beeten 


ich werde dann halt heute da weiter machen wo ich gestern aufhörte, mit bildern argumente beweisführung usw.


----------



## Eugen (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke sehr wohl dass einige mod. diesen schwachsinn ( nicht alle)hier das wissen...und aber dennoch erlauben, solche aussagen zulassen, ohne sie zu korregieren.
> 
> ...



Moin Jürgen,

ich habe bereits Probleme, den obigen Satz zu verstehen   

Wenn die Moderatoren, die zwar ganz schön Ahnung haben, jedoch beiweitem keine ausgebildeten Profis für manchen Teilbereich in diesem Forum sind, alles löschen oder korrigieren würden, was hier täglich geschrieben wird, könnten sie ihren Beruf an den Nagel hängen und hier hauptamtlich tätig werden.

In diesem Forum können und sollen von Usern Fragen gestellt und über ihre Erfahrungen berichtet werden.
Und wenn hier Leute unterwegs sind, die es fachlich besser wissen, dürfen die natürlich gerne hier auch Aufklärung betreiben.

Moderatoren sind hauptsächlich dafür da, für geordnete Bahnen und eine gewisse Nettikette zu sorgen.
Auch, um auf rechtliche Verstöße uam. zu achten.

Was jetzt nicht heißt, dass hier nicht weiterdiskutiert werden darf.
Aber scheinbar bewegen sich hier nicht allzu viele Filterexperten.
Mir fallen jedenfalls auf anhieb keine 5 Leute ein, die sich bei dem Thema mit dir auf hohem Niveau austauschen könnten.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Moin Jürgen!



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> kippt altöl in euren teich...das macht nach 2 wochen das wasser klar.




Mit dem Öl ist bestimmt gut, nur das Wasser wird dadurch *nicht* klar.  

Aber nach 2 Wochen hast Du Tunfisch in Öl!  

Dadurch sparst Du dir den Weg zu nächsten Geschäft wenn Du mal eine Pizza machen willst.  


.


----------



## Torsten. Z (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*



> da dieses thema hier des öfteren behandelt wird, denke ich es wird einmal zeit sich mit diesem thema genauer zu befassen.
> in der vergangenheit wurde hier schon geschrieben daß kartoffelfilter und
> leider auch in der jetzigen zeit filterfaser in der lage wären Schwebealgen und schwebestoffe heraus zu filtern.
> es wurden hier bilder eingestellt und erfahrungen übermittelt die in keinster weise den realtitäten übereinstimmen.



Was soll der Thread bezwecken? Das der TF und der Vliesfilter die Ferraris in Sachen Vorfilterung sind ist hier doch jedem bewußt! Nur denke ich das nicht jeder bereit ist für einen Vorfilter 5.000€ oder mehr auszugeben, oder das kann!

Wir hatten doch schon die Diskussion und ich denke das Werner mit seiner Methode sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt, seinen Bilder und sein Wasser sprechen für sich (auch wenn es keine Vorfilterung in den Sinn ist, da der Schmutz im System bleibt). Wenn ich mir mein Wasser ansehe Kristall Klar bis zum Grund, ohne TF, Vliesfilter und UVC  hier wird über eine 250my Spaltsieb Vorgefiltert, den Rest verbrennen die Biostufen. Der Teich soll nicht Steril sein, sondern Sauber und das so das ich meinen Tiere sehen kann. Mann kann alles übertreiben. 

Also was möchtest du? Das hier alle auf TF oder Vliesfilter umsteigen, weil das für dich die einzige richtige Art der Vorfilterung ist? Ich kann mir schon denken wie diese Diskussion ausgehen wird.


----------



## juergen-b (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hy thorsten,
hy all,

ich möchte jetzt nicht für meinen namensvetter eine lanze brechen, auch bin ich NICHT der meinung, daß ein teich einen TF haben muß.

nur wenn ich mir den tread mit der filterwolle in erinnerung rufe, ok, ich habe nur quergelesen bekomme ich auch ein leichtes lächeln aufs gesicht  

das ganze hat einwenig mit physik und einwenig mit mechanik zu tun und zu guter letzt mit logik.

wenn ich so einen eimer vollstopfe mit siebmasse XY habe ich eine vordefinierte fläche zur verfügung um irgendetwas darin zurückzuhalten.

1.am anfang siebt die masse relativ schlecht 
2. dann beginnen die poren sich mit gesammeltem mulm zu verengen und die feinfilterung wird besser  
3.und anschließend setzen sich die restporen zu und die pumpe bekommt kein wasser mehr
4. nutzbar ist letztendlich nur die wasserzugewandte oberfläche mit einer recht geringen eindringtiefe.

....... ab punkt 2 fängt die pumpenleistung an zu schwächeln - unsere teichpumpen sind in keinster weise dafür ausgelegt zu saugen ....... verpasst man den richtigen moment bekommt die pumpe kein wasser mehr und läuft gefahr durchzubrennen.

insgesamt ist die angebotene fläche zu gering - bei einem teich mit normalem schmutzaufkommen ist die standzeit viel zu kurz, sind fadenalgen im teich unterwegs kann sich die standzeit innerhalb einer fürchterlich geringen zeit auf 0 reduzieren und die wartungsfreundlichkeit ist der nächste punkt, da recht große mengen bein raushieven wieder dem teich zugeführt werden.

grundsätzlich ist zu sagen daß auf der saugseite einer pumpe niemals eine reduktion stattfinden darf ......... dies ist der schwächste punkt unserer teichpumpe.

wer einen sauberen teich hat,der ihm nur geringe schmutzfracht liefert kann mit so einem teil glücklich werden, aber für alle normal gearteten teiche ist es ganz einfach eine lachnummer und es als das "non plus ultra" anzupreisen ist ganz einfach sträflich und falsch.

*** eigentlich wollte ich mich hierzu gar nicht äußern - aber wenn es nun schon so hoch gespielt wird und eh schon ewig hier rumgährt ........ ok, ich bin gerne bereit die sache bis zu ende zu diskutieren, aber dann bitte mit fakten und nicht mit bauchgefühlen


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi
@torsten


> Also was möchtest du? Das hier alle auf TF oder Vliesfilter umsteigen


hast du dich verlesen??? 
du schießt hier weit an meinem erstellten thema vorbei...
hier geht es in keinster weise um tf,vliesfilter oder klares wasser. 
hier geht es ums herausfiltern von schwebealgen und schwebestoffen.
das kann auch kein tf oder vliesfilter...außerdem wäre deine preisangabe auch noch verkehrt. 


> weil das für dich die einzige richtige Art der Vorfilterung ist?


falsch...
wenn du meine antworten hier im forum einmal verfolgst, wirst du feststellen
daß ich meistens "je nach einzelfall" für dir vorfilterung den siebfilter empfehle.
den tf empfehle ich meistens nur, wenn ich denke daß einer in der lage wäre ihn selber zu bauen.


> den Rest verbrennen die Biostufen.


über diese aussage könne wir uns gerne nochmal unterhalten, stimmt nämlich auch nicht 
aber bitte nicht hier.

@eugen


> Wenn die Moderatoren, die zwar ganz schön Ahnung haben, jedoch beiweitem keine ausgebildeten Profis für manchen Teilbereich in diesem Forum sind, alles löschen oder korrigieren würden, was hier täglich geschrieben wird, könnten sie ihren Beruf an den Nagel hängen und hier hauptamtlich tätig werden.





> Moderatoren sind hauptsächlich dafür da, für geordnete Bahnen und eine gewisse Nettikette zu sorgen.
> Auch, um auf rechtliche Verstöße uam. zu achten.



danke eugen...ich denke ich habs verstanden

@volker
kein antwort nur...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo Jürgen!



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> @volker
> kein antwort nur...



Warum keine Antwort?

Was meinst Du was die Blumige Else dazu geschrieben hätte ....  

.


----------



## juergen-b (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

wollt ihr weiter in polemeik schwelen oder das thema sachlich aufarbeiten ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi


> wollt ihr weiter in polemeik schwelen oder das thema sachlich aufarbeiten


schön daß du dabei bist jürgen. 
ich habe meine kamera zu hause liegen gelassen   
ich wollte erst noch ein paar bilder hereinstellen, bevor ich was dazu sage.
kommt heute aber noch.

nochmal vorne weg...ich will hier keinen auf die füße treten. 
auch nicht aus den bauch heraus. 
hatte eh schon damit abgeschlossen bis ich festgestellt habe, das zig user hier glauben, daß es filter gibt die den ganzen schwebekram heraus filtern können.
es geht auch nicht um irgendwelche filtersysteme, ich werde nur versuchen,
es leicht und verständlich zu erklären, daß es sowas eben "noch" nicht gibt.
( wollte ich halt nur noch mal sagen, net daß das noch einer in den falschen hals bekommt)
und gleich kommen fakten...jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi jetzt aber 

auf diesem bild sieht man einen 40µm sieb. 
zur veranschaulichung habe ich wasser darüber laufen lassen.
das gewebe ist bei 40µm so fein daß das wasser (wegen der oberflächenspannung) bei einem trockenen sieb nicht von alleine hindurch laüft.
 

auf diesem (leider unscharf, habs nicht besser hinbekommen) bild, habe ich so einen sieb durch glasklares wasser ( ca. nur 1m ) gezogen und ein menschenhaar mit darauf gelegt. 
hier kann man vielleicht erahnen was für kleine teile mit dieser maschenweite herausgesiebt werden.
 

warum habe ich diese 2 bilder hier eingestellt?

ganz einfach 

sie sollen hier nur als demo dienen. der abgebildetete sieb hat wie schon gesagt, ein siebdicke von 40µm. es dürfte auch bekannt sein daß schwebealgen eine größe von etwa 3µm haben.
prachtexemplare kommen etwa bis auf 5µm...

war ein scherz 

wir würden also jetzt eine fast 40fache kleiner siebstärke benötigen um sie herauszufiltern.
ich vermute mal ( ich weiß es nicht ) der sieb müßte dann eine siebeigenschaft wie ein löschpapier haben.

ich hatte mal vor so einen "superfilter" zu bauen. leider bin ich bis jetzt gescheitert weil es
diese kleinen maschenweiten nicht gibt. bei einem telefonat mit einem sieb-hersteller habe ich dann erfahren, daß maschenweiten nur durch überlagern mehere feiner siebe zustande kommen können. solche siebe gibt es auch, haben aber einen riesen nachteil:
1 die durchflußmenge ist so gering daß meine eine zusätzliche pumpe benötigen würde, damit überhaupt das wasser hindurch laufen würde.
2 der sieb verstopft schneller wie man schauen kann.
3 das schlimmste aber ist, daß er nicht mit hochdruck gereinigt werden kann,
sondern wenn, dann nur mit ultraschall. 

ich hoffe ich konnte es hiermit einigermaßen verständlich machen, in was für dimensionen man sich bwegen muß um schwebealgen herauszufiltern.:? 
von einer zusammenfassung sehe ich jetzt erstmal ab, weil ich erst mal gerne eure meinungen und kommentare hören möchte.


----------



## Frank (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo Jürgen,

wegen der Moderation eines Themas kann ich Eugen nur zustimmen.

Ansonsten wäre es wünschenswert, wenn du demnächst mit den entsprechenden Links aufwarten könntest, damit die Moderation genau weiß, was ihr _"vorgeworfen"_ wird.  
Es kann nämlich gut vorkommen, das wir uns nicht immer die gut 200 neuen Beiträge pro Tag durchlesen.  

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## wp-3d (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

@ Jürgen  sehr schöne Doku, hiermit zeigst du, das ein starres Sieb nur begrenzt sieben kann.
Hiermit beantwortest du eine Frage, die ich einmal gestellt hatte.

Es ist ein Vorfilter, es siebt den Schmutz bis zu einer bestimmten Größe, das dürfte mittlerweile jeden klar sein. 

Da du ja auch den Teichneulingen alles erklären  möchtest, dann schreibe auch so, dass es auch jeder, aus nicht Technischen Berufen kapiert.

Ich denke, es können viele nichts mit deinen µm =  müü anfangen.
Schreibe doch einfach 1/1000 mm dann schnallt es bestimmt jeder.

@ Zu meiner Filtertechnik, könnte fast jeder Aquarienbesitzer mit einem Außenfiltertopf die meisten Unklarheiten beseitigen.

Es ist genau das seit zig. Jahren angewandte Prinzip von E.eim.
Die Pumpe saugt !!!!!

Es sind ebenfalls Magnetkreiselpumpen die ohne weiteres 5, 10 oder 15 Jahre ihre Dienste verrichten.

Anstatt Schaumstoffschwämme oder feine Watte, die sehr schnell verstopfen, bestücke ich meine Filter mit sehr groben  Material.



Anbei ein paar Bilder meines Luxuspool`s
Hier ist die Filterung mit einer Tauchpumpe die verrecken könnte, wenn sie zur Sicherheit keinen Thermoschalter hätte. 

Da es sich hier um ein nacktes Becken handelt, wo frisst hier die Biologie den Dreck weg, ist es der Kescher oder sind es die kleinen Fische die da noch schwimmen. 

16.04.2008
 

21.04.2008
 

24.04.2008
 

24.04.2008
 

@ Jurgen, ich denke es ist langsam die Zeit auch einmal Bilder deines Teiches einzustellen, um den Teichneulingen die Erfolge deines Fachwissens zu präsentieren.
Dann würdest du dir viel Antworten ersparen.
Bilder sagen ja mehr als Tausend Worte.


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo
@frank
ist schon alles geklärt (näheres weiß eugen), kam vielleicht ein wenig heftig rüber,sorry. aber meine fragen gegen über dem modies ist geklärt. 

@werner
erstmal respekt daß du dich hier äußerst.  



> Jürgen sehr schöne Doku, hiermit zeigst du, das ein starres Sieb nur begrenzt sieben kann.



verstehe jetzt nicht ganz...meinst du was bestimmtes? 



> Da du ja auch den Teichneulingen alles erklären möchtest, dann schreibe auch so, dass es auch jeder, aus nicht Technischen Berufen kapiert.Ich denke, es können viele nichts mit deinen µm = müü anfangen.
> Schreibe doch einfach 1/1000 mm dann schnallt es bestimmt jeder.



da kannst du recht haben...ich verspreche besserung.



> @ Jurgen, ich denke es ist langsam die Zeit auch einmal Bilder deines Teiches einzustellen, um den Teichneulingen die Erfolge deines Fachwissens zu präsentieren.



ich bin doch nicht:crazy ...damit du darüber her ziehen kannst was.  

du weißt daß ich noch ein fadenalgenproblem habe. es ist zwar schon weniger geworden, aber ich will es nicht schön reden, es ist einfach noch da.

man sollte aber nicht gleich vorschnell urteilen, sondern die vorgeschichte kennen.

schnelldurchgang:
ich habe im winter meine filteranlge komplett umgebaut. von siebfilter pf k1 japanmatte usw. auf jetzt trommelfilter und ganz wenig k1, __ hel-x (ist noch im test) und ein pflanzenfilter. meine alte anlage wurde im herbst abgeschaltet und die fadena. kamen und wuchsen den ganzen winter durch.:evil 
mein tf läuft jetzt schon eine weile aber die biofilter hab ich erst angeschlossen und sind noch lange nicht eingefahren usw.
warten wirs mal ab, das wasser ist aber glasklar bis zum grund.
edit: schitt ich habe den falschen knopf gedrückt und abgeschickt...war noch gar nicht fertig.:crazy 
fortsetztung folgt


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi Jürgen und Heike...

wäre das nichts für dich, habe mir heute erst eine Anlage davon angeschaut...

die etwa 10000 Menschen die das Wasser trinken sind höchst zufrieden damit... 

ich hoffe du hast Humor...


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

so jetzt aber mal zur sache...
(ich wills auch jetzt endlich zu ende bringen)

also werner..deine bilder sagen mehr als worte...
muß ich dir recht geben. ich konnte weder in der vergangenheit noch in deinem jetzigen kommentar irgend eine erklärung finden indem du mir sachlich wiederspricht. auch deinen eigenen filter konntest du mir bisher nicht erklären.

(für alle die werners und meine forgeschichte nicht kennen :
werner behauptet mit seinem filter schwebealgen und kleinste schwebeteilchen heraus zu filtern...guckst du da

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15926 )

du hast mir gerade von deiner pumpe was geschrieben, aber ich vermisse immer noch erklärungen über deinen filter???

als einzige erklärung kommen dann bei dir die bilder...die sagen ja auch bekanntlich  mehr als 1000 worte. 


bei deinem jetzigen pool gehört ja nun aber wirklich nicht viel dazu, den auf vordermann zu bringen. 

den schmutz was du mit deinem filter in 8 tagen vollbracht hast, hätte ich mit meiner filteranlage in 2 stunden gemacht und übertreibe damit nicht.

ist für mich keinerlei beweis oder argument.

ich fass nun mal zusammen werner:

ich habe hier extra dieses thema eröffnet und beschrieben wie schwierig es ist, eine filterung unter 5 müü zu erreichen.
da du alle erklärungen für dich nicht zählen, schlage ich dir mal vor, ein patent anzumelden...warum?.....gratuliere... du bist der einzige auf dieser welt der mit seinem "groben filterfasern" schwebealgen und feinste schwebestoffe entfernt.
tut mir leid aber irgendwo muß mal schluss sein mit dem ganzen käse. 

was du beschreibst gibt es einfach nicht, wenn ja dann erkläre es bitte sachlich und komme nicht ständig mit fotos wo mit diesem thema nix zu tun haben, oki ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi jochen
klar habe ich humor...
wenn ich auch ehrlich bin, habe ich auch nix davon verstanden....
aber es hört sich so an, als ob es karsten geschriebn hätte, oder?   

mal ne frage jochen...wieso wird bei meiner antwort ein daumen nach unten gezeigt, ich meine ganz oben bei der überschrift?


----------



## Frank (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo,

vllt. braucht er ja keine Schwebealgen rausfiltern weil er gar keine hat ...  

Speziell in Werners Fall sagen Bilder doch tatsächlich mehr als tausend Worte.
Allein seine Unterwasserfotos sagen doch schon alles.

*Du heiligst doch deinen Filter als wenn er der einzig "wahre Filter" auf Erden ist ... ohne irgendwelche Fotos, die dieses belegen.*
Und dann deine Aussage, das dein Filter Werners Ergebnis von ein paar Tagen in nur zwei Stunden erledigt hätte.
Tschuldigung, das lasse ich dann mal ohne jeglichen weiteren Kommentar so stehen.  
Im Gegenteil, darauf angesprochen schiebst du Fadenalgen als Grund vor. 
Fast jeder von uns hat zur Zeit wohl irgendwelche Algen im Teich, wird sich aber wohl kaum davor scheuen trotzdem ein Bildchen einzustellen.

Also warum kannst du nicht einfach akzeptieren, das es Teichbesitzer gibt, bei denen klares Wasser ohne großes Filterbrimborium vorhanden ist?


----------



## simon (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo allerseits
ich habe irgentwie den eindruck das man hier gewaltig aneinandervorbei schreibt und denkt.
man kann doch die filterwirkung von einem flachen gewebe als sieb nicht mit einer masse die in kubik zu beurteilen  ist miteinander zu vergleichen.
nur als kleines beispiel
wenn ich ein stück zaun nehme und da nen eimer sand drüber kippe,wird er ohne wenn und aber durchrieseln in nullkommanix.
wenn ich diesen zaun unkoordiniert 20mal zusammenfalte und den selben sand drüberkippe wird es wesentlich länger dauern bis er unten rausfällt und die wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gross das ein rest sand irgentwo hängen bleibt.
mit jedem neuen eimer sand bleibt mehr sand in dem zaungeflecht hängen.
irgentwann wird dann nichts mehr durch das geflecht gehn.(aber nicht dran rütteln bitte)

das ist doch mit der filterfaser nichts anderes.am anfang bleiben in dem kneul kaum teile hängen,aber mit jedem festgehaltenen teil wird das kneul enger und die teile bleiben immer öfter hängen.dabei spielt die eigentliche grösse keine rolle,es dauert nur länger bis sich das kneul zusetzt.

also muss man jürgen-b total recht geben mit seiner sichtweise

nur versuchen wir den filter zu säubern  bevor die pumpe hops geht 

als weiteres muss man ganz klar sagen das niemand diesen filter super anpreist oder neulingen ans herz legt.
als zusatzfilter find ich ihn bis jetzt ganz gut weil er sehr sehr einfach zu bauen ist  und nicht viel kostet.
aber meinen biotec12 würd ich deswegen nie abstellen 
darum verstehe ich auch den vorwurf von jürgen und heike nicht ganz.
gruss simon


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo...



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage jochen...wieso wird bei meiner antwort ein daumen nach unten gezeigt, ich meine ganz oben bei der überschrift?



keine Ahnung,

Ultrafiltration ist gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen,
hier werden eben kleinste Teile aus dem Wasser gefiltert,
mit spaghettiähnlichen feinste Filtermaterialien,
die unter Druck der Länge nach durchflossen werden,

wenn man es gesehen hat sieht das Ganze simpel aus....


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi Simon...

gut erklärt...


----------



## Olli.P (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi,


eigentlich wollte ich *meinen Senf* gar nicht mehr dazu geben, aber ich kann's im Endeffekt doch nicht lassen. :smoki 


Jürgen, sag mal hast du eigentlich schon einmal zu irgend einer Zeit in Betracht gezogen, das sich bei Werner aufgrund von *"Nährstoffmangel"* gar keine Faden/schwebalgen mehr bilden können.  

Fakt:

1. Der Teich ist 28 Jahre, also eingefahren ohne ende.  

2. Ich hab am WE die Pflanzen im Teich live gesehen. Was da z.Zt. im vergleich zu meinen Pflanzen zum Vorschein kommt, ist Kümmerwuchs, denen fehlt anscheinend tatsächlich das Futter.  (Meinen Pflanzren kannst du förmlich beim wachsen zugucken )

3. Eintrag von Aussen so gut wie nix..... 



Hab ich noch was vergessen......


----------



## chromis (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi,



> du bist der einzige auf dieser welt der mit seinem "groben filterfasern" schwebealgen und feinste schwebestoffe entfernt.
> tut mir leid aber irgendwo muß mal schluss sein mit dem ganzen käse.


Jürgen, was soll eigentlich die Aggressivität in Deinen Beiträgen? 
Du gehst doch von der unsinnigen Annahme aus, dass ein Filter ohne Sieb unfähig ist, Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu filtern, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden :? 

Ich selbst habe zwar keinen Filter im Teich(ist bei meinen Fischen in Minigröße auch nicht notwendig) aber ein wenig Erfahrung bringe ich doch aus der Aquaristik mit. Zuallerst dient ein Filter als Aufbewahrungsort für Bakterien, zudem filtert er immer auch mechanisch und das umso besser je länger er schon läuft. Im Filtermaterial beruhigt sich das Wasser(In Absetzbecken sogar ohne Filtermaterial) und die Schwebstoffe lagern sich ab. Dies umso besser, je mehr Schwebstoffe schon abgelagert sind, Stichwort Adhäsion. Dass dies eine Tatsache ist, kannst Du ganz leicht beweisen indem Du an einem Aquarium mit verschmutztem Wasser einmal einen neuen Filter anschließt und dann einen bereits verschmutzten. Rate mal, welcher besser funktioniert. Wäre dies alles Unsinn, dann wäre zB. Eheim schon lange pleite, da sich dann auch schon lange herumgesprochen hätte, dass solch ein Filter ohne feines Sieb ja auch gar keine Schwebstoffe herausfiltert.

Ein Sieb lässt sich nur in grober Ausführung als Vorfilter verwenden, ansonsten wäre es viel zu schnell verstopft.


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

ne frank
so lasse ich dass hier nicht stehen 
ich muß deine aussage jetzt leider zerlegen:


> vllt. braucht er ja keine Schwebealgen rausfiltern weil er gar keine hat ...



stimmt...er weiß er nur nicht. 



> Du heiligst doch deinen Filter als wenn er der einzig "wahre Filter" auf Erden ist ... ohne irgendwelche Fotos, die dieses belegen.



das nehme ich dir aber jetzte echt übel...bist schon wie torsten...ich habe darüber kein wort verloren und geht auch in keinster weise hier darum.:evil 



> Und dann deine Aussage, das dein Filter Werners Ergebnis von ein paar Tagen in nur zwei Stunden erledigt hätte.
> Tschuldigung, das lasse ich dann mal ohne jeglichen weiteren Kommentar so stehen.



ist so... ich habe keinen gartenteich sondern einen koiteich ( muß man schon unterscheiden)den ich aber auch noch als schwimmteich im sommer nutze.
wenn ich meine teichwände sauber mache, schalte ich ein zusätzliche pumpe mit 30000ltr zu der normalen mit 25000ltr hinzu und brauche keine damit keine 2 stunden damit um ihn zu säubern....ist halt so.



> Im Gegenteil, darauf angesprochen schiebst du Fadenalgen als Grund vor.
> Fast jeder von uns hat zur Zeit wohl irgendwelche Algen im Teich, wird sich aber wohl kaum davor scheuen trotzdem ein Bildchen einzustellen.



ich mache morgen welche für dich und werner...ich habe doch wirklich nichts zu verbergen.



> Also warum kannst du nicht einfach akzeptieren, das es Teichbesitzer gibt, bei denen klares Wasser ohne großes Filterbrimborium vorhanden ist?



unter uns frank...es geht hier nicht um filterleistung sondern was er in der lage ist zu filtern.
ich hoffe du hast mich jetzt verstanden,


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi 
ich glaub ich krieg die krise hier
jetzt der olli und der simon auch noch ...komme gar nicht mehr nach zu antworten

aber schön dass jeder was dazu sagt...
@simon


> das ist doch mit der filterfaser nichts anderes.am anfang bleiben in dem kneul kaum teile hängen,aber mit jedem festgehaltenen teil wird das kneul enger und die teile bleiben immer öfter hängen.dabei spielt die eigentliche grösse keine rolle,es dauert nur länger bis sich das kneul zusetzt.


genau daß habe ich schon mal lange vor diesem thema erklärt simon...


> als weiteres muss man ganz klar sagen das niemand diesen filter super anpreist oder neulingen ans herz legt.



falsch simon
da liegt der punkt... 
mit  werners filterweise wird hier seine filtermethode angeboten die schwebealgen und usw. entfernt und das kann sie einfach nicht.
@olli
danke du bestätigst nur was ich beschrieben habe.
@rainer


> Du gehst doch von der unsinnigen Annahme aus, dass ein Filter ohne Sieb unfähig ist, Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu filtern, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden



schreibe ich für die wand oder was


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

aber das ganze auf die spitze zu treiben...
werde ich hier nochmal erklären warum ein sifi für die grobabscheidung nix daugt.
wenn dann gegen alle oder.


----------



## simon (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo nochmal
also jürgen+heike du treibst mich echt langsam in den wahnsinn

ich frage mich doch allenernstes WER hier für die WAND schreibt

du schreibst oben:
genau daß habe ich schon mal lange vor diesem thema erklärt simon...

behauptest aber 3 zeilen weiter unten:
falsch simon
da liegt der punkt...
mit werners filterweise wird hier seine filtermethode angeboten die Schwebealgen und usw. entfernt und das kann sie einfach nicht.

und das macht sie doch aber wirklich
in dem kneul werden auch schwebealgen gefiltert weil sie sich in dem groben filtergeflechtkneul festhalten und je mehr da hängen umso mehr bleiben da hängen.
du kannst es mir glauben ich habs probiert und erlebt
ich hatte vor 4 wochen einen grünen teich,gerade gestern als mein kollege mich abgeholt hat fragte er ob ich da chlor reingetan hab weils so klar war 4 wochen später.
ich hab doch wirklich nix davon hier irgentjemand anzulügen

aber mal ne ganz andere frage:
warum probierst du es nicht einfach selber aus??
du hast bestimmt irgentwo 2 eimer und ne pumpe rumliegen und die filterfaser kostet auch nicht mehr als dein siebgewebe
falls du zu testzwecken schwebealgen brauchst  ich mach nächsten sonntag den eimerfilter sauber und kann dir dann schwebealgen zukommen lassen
gruss simon
p.s. du darfst immer noch hier erscheinen zwecks  reinigungsbeaufsichtigung und kaffeetrinken


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo Jürgen,

dann eröffne bitte ein anderes Thema, 
wird ja wohl nichts mit Schwebealgen zu tun haben...


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo Simon,



			
				simon schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte vor 4 wochen einen grünen teich,gerade gestern als mein kollege mich abgeholt hat fragte er ob ich da chlor reingetan hab weils so klar war 4 wochen später.



wenn dein Profil stimmt...

ist es bei deinem Besatz, bei deinem Teichvolumen, und bei deiner Technik völlig normal... 

mit oder ohne Eimervorfilter...


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi simon 
ich denke wir werden das morgen klären, oder


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Guten Morgen,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich noch was vergessen......



Ja  

Natürlich hat der Werner dem Friedhelm und mir auch einen zusitzenden Filter mit grober Filterfaser gezeigt und gereinigt. Und da waren nach dem auswaschen im Testaquarium *wirklich nur feinste Partikel* im Wasser zu sehen.  

Das man sich daran immer noch so hoch ziehen kann....... 

Und übrigens filtert der Werner nicht "nur" mit grober Filterfaser, der hat schon noch ein System hintergeschaltet 

Ich verstehe so langsam wirklich nicht, warum der gnädige Herr das nicht glauben will.....


Mann Jürgen, kauf dir so'n Säckchen voll Filterfaser und probiere es endlich selbst aus und ich denke du wirst Bauklötze staunen......:smoki


Denn: *Es funktioniert*


----------



## velos (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo Leute,

ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit.
Ist sehr unterhaltsam. 

Bestätigt mir was ich fast täglich im Berufsleben erlebe.

Der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.
Theoretisch kann`s nicht funzen, geht aber doch.
Theoretisch muss es klappen, in der Praxis geht`s aber nicht. Wir nennen solche Prototypen die eigentlich funzen müssten -TH. Jetzt dürft ihr mal raten was TH bedeutet.


----------



## Armin (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Ahoi,

Die Theorie wird leicht mit den vergangenen und künftigen Problemen fertig; vor den gegenwärtigen ist sie machtlos.

François de La Rochefoucauld (1613-80), frz. Schriftsteller | Zitat-Nr.: 9575

Es funktioniert vieles am Koiteich, was theoretsich nicht möglich sein sollte.

Gruß Armin


----------



## velos (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

[Es funktioniert vieles am Koiteich, was theoretsich nicht möglich sein sollte.


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi 

ich sehe schon das wird hier nix werden.

kann hier nicht auf jeden kommentar antwort geben, das würde ich gerne...
aber so viel zeit habe ich nu auch wieder nicht. 

habe mir echt mühe gegeben, es so zu erkären, daß man es auch versteht. 

die bilder waren wahrscheinlich auch für die minz.  

deshalb schlage ich was vor...

ich sage daß es nicht gehen kann....
viele behaupten hier das gegenteil....

so und jetzt drehe ich den spieß mal um und bitte euch um beweisführung. 

beim kartoffelksack-thema wurde mal folgender kommentar gegeben:



> um dies zu testen könnte man ganz einfach ein glas reines leitungswasser in die sonne stellen - warten bis sich eine grünfärbung einstellt - danach dieses wasser durch einen sack der im teich im einsatz war durchrieseln lassen - ist dieses wasser anschließend klar - müßte ich meine meinung ändern


den sack tausch wir jetzt nur gegen grobe filterfaser aus. 

einfach einen kleines video mit " grünes wasser oben rein und klares wasser unten wieder raus". 
@werner
du hast doch schon videos erstellt...dürfte dann kein problem sein oder?

wer schließt mit mir ne wette ab...daß hier kein video kommen wird, höchtsens irgendwelche ausreden.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi Jürgen,




			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> einfach einen kleines video mit " grünes wasser oben rein und klares wasser unten wieder raus".
> @werner
> du hast doch schon videos erstellt...dürfte dann kein problem sein oder?
> 
> wer schließt mit mir ne wette ab...daß hier kein video kommen wird, höchtsens irgendwelche ausreden.



Nu dreht er völlig am *RAD* :crazy . Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, können wir hier nur Videos in bestimmter Größe einstellen.... 

Das es mit der Filterfaser mit oben rein und unten raus nicht getan ist, sollte jetzt auch mehr als genug gesagt worden sein. 

Also wird ein solches Video dann geschnitten sein und dann kommt wahrs. sofort wieder ein Kommentar: Ja, ja, einmal grünes und einmal sauberes Wasser gefilmt.....



> ich sage daß es nicht gehen kann....
> viele behaupten hier das gegenteil....



Du hast hier doch nun schon mehr als genug Beweisfotos. 


Geh mal endlich raus an deinen Teich und mach ein paar schöne Algenfotos, vielleicht bekommst ja auch den ein oder anderen Koi vor die Linse.  Wenn du dann dein Album Wöchentlich aktualisierst, kann man ja dann auch evtl. sehen das sich bei dir am Teich auch was bewegt....

Ich pers. finde es immer toll, wenn ich dann anhand von den Bildern sehen kann, was sich da so im Laufe der Zeit verändert und wie alles schön wächst und gedeiht.


----------



## hoffisoft (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hei jürgen

hier mein handvliesfilter wird noch automatesiert. da ich den  jede stunde mit der hand aufrollen muß werde ich mir was bauen. das aufrollen mache ich aber nur am tage, nachts nehme ich es raus.







und nach einer stunde geht nichts mehr durch







gruß


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi
@olli


> Nu dreht er völlig am RAD


   
sei froh daß ich humor habe olli 

videos kannst du hier einstellen...hat werner auch schon gemacht...guckst du:
http://www.myvideo.de

aber wie ich schon vorher sagte...die ersten ausreden kommen schon

@hoffisoft


> hier mein handvliesfilter wird noch automatesiert


na da bin ich gespannt wenn du das fertig bist.:shock 
das wäre dann  eine tolle leistung.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie ich schon vorher sagte...die ersten ausreden kommen schon



Das sind keine Ausreden!! Weist du eigentlich wie groß so ein Video über 3-4 Tage werden kann 

Anscheinend nicht......

Denn das die Faser nicht über Stunden den Dreck rausholt, darüber wurde ja schon mehrmals gesprochen oder??? 


Ich möchte dich jetzt und hier ganz offiziell bitten, mir für meinen Camcorder eine entsprechende Kassette mit einer Aufnahmedauer von ca. 72-96 Stunden zukommen zu lassen. Wenn du das geschafft hast, werde ich höchst persönlich zum Werner rüber fahren. Mit ihm zusammen das Video drehen und überwachen, dass da nix gefaket wird.


*In Diesem Sinne Nochmal:

Investir lieber die 25-30€ in die Filterfaser und Teste selbst.....*

Oder hast du Angst das es vielleicht doch klappen könnte


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi olli
immer wieder nett mit dir. 



> Investir lieber die 25-30€ in die Filterfaser und Teste selbst.....
> 
> Oder hast du Angst das es vielleicht doch klappen könnte



ne olli, lieber nicht.....
ich versetze doch meine filteranlage nicht zurück ins mittelalter. 

mir würden 10sec video reichen..oben grünes wasser rein und klares wasser raus. könnte ich dir bei mir vorführen...allerding würde es bei mir grün wieder rauskommen. 



> Geh mal endlich raus an deinen Teich und mach ein paar schöne Algenfotos



ich stell so viele bilder hir ein wie du willst, wenn du mir ein beweisvideo bringst.
ich lege sogar noch ein nacktfoto von mir mit oben drauf. 
(wollte erst eins von heike mit anbieten, die macht aber nicht mit)


----------



## velos (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

(wollte erst eins von heike mit anbieten, die macht aber nicht mit)[/QUOTE]

Booooo....
jetzt bleib ich ONLINE


----------



## A6er (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Mein Gott,
ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion wegen der Filterfaser nicht  
Wie kann man sich nur Seeeeeeeitenlang über eine Filteranwendung, die auf den ersten Blick zwar primitiv erscheint, aber dennoch irgendwie wirksam ist (sein muss) "streiten"  

Es ist doch unstrittig bewiesen, dass "Schwebstoffe" mit der Faser bei Werner aus dem Wasser entfernt werden! Und das klappt nicht nur bei Werner sondern auch garantiert in jedem anderem Teich.
Natürlich wird es Methoden bzw. Filtertechniken geben, die noch wirksamer Schwebstoffe entfernen können.
Aber die "Filterfaser im Eimer" Methode wird immer funktionieren, mehr oder weniger gut. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, zu zweifeln oder zu Beweisen! Es ist halt nur eine Frage, was jeder Einzelne bereit ist für einen Aufwand (auch in finanzieller Sicht) zu betreiben.

Als "günstigste" Lösung wird da wohl Werners Methode unschlagbar sein.

Wohl gemerkt, es ging doch immer nur um die mechanische Filterung, nie um die biologische. Da wird jeder Teich anders funktionieren.

Also verstehe ich nicht, was es hier noch zu diskutieren und zu Beweisen gibt... Wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten, oder :smoki


----------



## SachaDS (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Ich werde es auch versuchen. Muß mir nur noch im Raum Köln die Filterfasern besorgen. Pumpe habe ich zu Hause. 

Die Voraussetzungen habe ich auch  Sicht im Teich ca. 40 cm)


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi modies
wegen mir könnt ihr das thema schließen, ich habe da einen wink bekommen
und ihn verstanden. 
manche sind halt hier mit diesem thema ein bissi überfordert.

und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich schmolle nicht und bin nicht beleidigt oder so 
glücklich aber auch nicht


----------



## karsten. (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wegen´s der Moderation*

Hallo

bevor wir hier wegen "Überforderung" dicht machen.  
noch eins  
das Forum bietet allen Teichinterssierten eine Plattform sich auszutauschen.
Die Moderation beschränkt sich auf die Einhaltung der Forenregeln und zur Hilfe bzw. techn Anleitung siehe Anlage
sowie die pflichtgemäßen zeitnahen Überwachung gegen Gesetzesverstöße
damit ist das deutsche Strafrecht gemeint .  
die Moderation wird nicht eine "wahre Lehre" schützen oder
irgendwie in "Glaubenskriege" eingreifen.

*die Diskussion führen in dem erlaubten Rahmen die User *.

die persönlichen Statements der Moderatoren und deren Plaudereien  
sind auch darin eingebunden 
wir haben/hatten auch Teiche !  

hochwissenschaftliche Koi-Themen schließen Anfängerfragen nicht aus
und low-budget Filterversuche dürfen genauso diskutiert werden
wie Hightec Wasseraufbereiter  

isebenso  

vor allen wollen wir schöne Teiche sehen und unter Gleichgesinnten sein
und mit etwas Toleranz sollten auch andere Meinungen zumindest hingenommen werden.

Jeder kann gern unter seinen Beitrag setzen 



> _Ich hab den Stein der Waisen !_




mfG




> 3. Das Moderatoren-Team
> 
> 3.1 Befugnisse und Aufgaben der Moderatoren
> 
> ...


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi karsten
genau das wollte ich mal wissen. 
danke schön



und für den rest ein


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi

Ich hatte Nachtschicht und über Tage habe ich hier ja gewaltig viel verschlafen.

Einen Großen Dank an alle, die sich die Finger Wund geschrieben haben, massig sehr gute Erklärungen formuliert und mir viel, viel Arbeit erspart haben. 

Es ist doch nur ein primitives Produkt mit dem man relativ günstig sehr Gute und schnelle Erfolge erzielen kann.

Es ist für den kleinen Geldbeutel und ist in Sek. vom Dreck befreit.

Ich will es hier keinen auf schwatzen, sondern zeige hier, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt, wie ich es handhabe und damit sehr gut seit ca.10 Jahren 
fahre.

Das es Schwebealgen filtert habe ich wohlweislich nie behauptet, feinste Schwebstoffe ja, aber nie eine Größenangabe gemacht. 

Nur wenn ich hier massig Bilder einstelle wobei am Anfang das Ruhende Wasser im Pool seit 8 Monaten undurchschaubar grün und die Fische nur an der Oberfläche zu sehen waren, frage ich mich, wo ist das grüne im Wasser geblieben, da die Fische und der Algenbelag am Boden jetzt klar zu erkennen sind, ?????   



Soeben beim Reinigen der Faser und intensiven Nachdenken, war mir Aufgefallen, das der Dreck sehr Verflockt und Schleimig ist.

Diese Konsistenz kennt jeder Aquarianer von den Schleimalgen (Biofilm) der die Schläuche der Filteranlage und Schwämme zusetzen kann.

Jetzt vermute ich hier, die Lösung des Rätsels der Feinfilterung. 


Am Anfang 16.04. ruhendes Wasser, Fische waren nur an der Oberfläche zu Sehen.
 

Heute 25.04 Fische sind am Boden zu sehen, der sichtbare Schmutz ist nur der Algenbewuchs an Folie und Skimmerschlauch.


----------



## simon (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo zusammen
@jochen:das war mir schon klar das der teich von alleine klar werden sollteobwohl ich keine uvc habe,
aber ich wollte ja auch noch die obere pflanzzone durchlaufen lassen.
da hab ich einfach 2 __ fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen ich hab an dem tag 100 euro beim teichhändler gelassen für pumpe,wolle,schlauch und 2 wassertestset
also ne recht geringe investion.der 3 vorteil ich hab nun ne extra pumpe für teilwasserwechsel
@jürgen und heike:und wenn du nicht durchkommst oder weiterkommst beendest du das thema um es dann in 2 wochen wieder anzufangen.
wir wissen das man mit dem filtereimer dreck(auch schwebeteile+algen)in gewissen mengen aus dem wasser bekommt.warum sollen oder müssen hier irgentwelche user einen beweis antreten???du bist der der es nicht glauben kann oder will.ich glaube ausser dir kann jeder gut damit leben.

aber ganz ehrlich  ich kann dich verstehn   ich würde mich auch ärgern wenn ich so klare und saubere teiche bei anderen sehen würde und hätte selber trotz grosser investionen und stunden beim filterbauen solche probs wie du.
gruss simon(der dir auch nen klaren teich zum fische gucken wünscht)
p.s. ich habe fertig zu diesem thema


----------



## jochen (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo Simon...

Beitrag #29...

sollte eigentlich mehr Lob als Kritik sein... 

(für das Verhältniss...Besatz/Teichvolumen)


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

pn ist unterwegs simon


----------



## simon (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo jochen
nein nein nein 
mein profil ist noch das anfangsprofil vom teichbau
da schwimmen viel zu viele fische drin mittlerweile
aber zum trost  sie werden nach und nach ausquartiert
gruss simon


----------



## Torsten. Z (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo jürgen und heike,

Habe ich es nicht vor raus gesagt?



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir schon denken wie diese Diskussion ausgehen wird.



Doch diesen Wink hast du nicht verstanden. Statt dessen wolltest du mich belehren mit Sachen die mir wohl bekannt sind.
Aber dann welch Wunder... hast du gemerkt das du mit diesen Thema, "auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen kannst". Zumindest nicht hier.




			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> _[...]_wegen mir könnt ihr das thema schließen, ich habe da einen wink bekommen
> und ihn verstanden._[...]_



Vorher aber forderst du die User auf dir Beweis Videos zu bringen..... Welch Ironie. Hättest du nicht erstmal das gegenteil beweisen sollen? Vergleich zu deiner Methode und die die hier von dir Verteufelt wird? Und diese Testreihe dokumentieren...... 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Werner
Ich habe deine Methode auch angezweifelt, habe aber in gegensatz zu jürgen und heike 40€ investiert und sie getestet. Muss da auch nicht lange drum rum schreiben und ins deteil gehen es funktioniert *bedingt*. Die Feinfilterung stellt sich so ca. nach 3 Tagen ein wenn sich die Fasern zusetzen (dann verliert auch die Pumpe an leistung), nach 7 Tage muss gereinigt werden (die Pumpenleistung ist noch weiter gesunken). 
Pumpenleistung für den Versuch:
3000L/H
Pumpe muss 10cm Niveau ausgleichen!
2980L/H nach auslietern der Pumpe am ersten Tag
2450L/H nach 3Tagen
2100L/H nach 4 Tagen
1950L/H nach 5 Tagen 
1750L/H nach 6 Tagen
1420L/H nach 7 Tagen

Weiter wollte ich sie dann doch nicht Quellen. Der Dreck der aus den Fasern kam war ordentlich . Optik, Eimer im Teich... war nichts für mich. Klar habe ich wieder mein alt bewährtes System am laufen welches den Schmutz sofort aus dem System entfernt. 

Aber ich muss sagen für wenig Geld eine gute Leistung. Ich würde dennoch jedem empfehlen ein System zu wählen welches den Schmutz direkt aus dem System nimmt. Aber schlecht ist sie nicht! Nur möchte ich konstante Pumpenleistung. Auch kann man nicht genau sagen wievil Dreck wieder in Lösung gegangen ist!? Aber für den kleinen Geldbeutel sicher eine einfache und kostengünstige Lösung!


----------



## simon (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

   respekt@Torsten.Z


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi Torsten. Z  

Natürlich ist ein Eimer im Teich keine Schönheit.

Wie du schreibst, für wenig Geld eine gute Leistung.

Genau so sehe ich es auch und meine, es ist eine Alternative z.B. für Kleinteich-Besitzer mit Baumarktminifilter oder Druckfilter die mit feinen Schwämmen nur Ärger haben.
Es ist als Vorfilter besser als Bürsten und viel schneller zu reinigen.


----------



## A6er (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Torsten. Z
> 
> Natürlich ist ein Eimer im Teich keine Schönheit.
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,

also meinst Du, man könnte es durchaus mal versuchen, die Bürsten in einem Mehrkammernfilter durch die Filterfaser zu ersetzen?
Mir graut es nämlich auch schon vor der Reinigung dieser widerspenstigen Dinger  

Ich würde es ja auch gerne mal probieren, aber `nen Eimer im Teich, ich weiss auch nicht... 

Obwohl:
Besser "Eimer im Teich als Teich im Eimer" 

PS:
Im Moment habe ich noch gar kein Problem mit "grünem Wasser" etc...
Obwohl mein Teich erst im Oktober 2007 angelegt wurde.
Kommt die "grüne Pest" erst im Sommer???


----------



## juergen-b (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

ok leuts,

versündige ich mich halt  

wißt ihr eigentlich, daß das was ihr hier abzieht eigentlich nur eine lachnummer ist :crazy 

nen klumpen schmoder als beweiß, daß das angepriesene system funtzt ???..... mensch um diesen beweiß anzutreten reicht mir ne strumpfhose für 99cent, die sammelt soviel dreck in der halben zeit.

nen eimer voll putzwolle vor die pumpe und ihre ansaugleistung aushebeln, nö - wirklich nicht.

mittlerweile verstehe ich sogar jürgen und seine heike(auch wenn das nicht immer leicht ist) ............. bei solch einem schwachsinn geht einem der hut hoch, das hat noch nicht einmal was mit "geiz ist geil" zu tun sondern geht schon in richtung verblendung  

gleichzeitíg schafft ihr es aber vernünftige argumente zu ignorieren oder mit bauchgefühlen zu erwidern .......... so was richtig vernünftiges hat hier eigentlich nur thorsten beigetragen  und dieser beitrag wiederum sagt alles ............ entweder ihr filtert mit dem spielzeugs eine 300l schale oder ihr seid rentner und stellt euch je nach schmutzaufkommen daneben und hievt 5 mal am tag eueren schmodderhaufen raus zum reinigen.

wenn ihr dann wenigstens 5 minuten weiterdenken würdet, dann würdet ihr euere putzwolle in 10facher menge in einen bottich am ufer packen und würdet damit zumindest die wartungsfreundlichkeit um 300% verbessern, aber nein ............ es muß ja noch VOR die pumpe auf den teichboden  

ach ja, und so wie ich werners teich sehe, würde der auch ohne diesen putzeimer klares wasser produzieren.

so nun könnt ihr mich in der verwarnstufe 1-2 stufen hochsetzen, mußte aber mal gesagt werden ......... und das ganze sachliche dazu habe ich am anfang des treads geschrieben.



> nur wenn ich mir den tread mit der filterwolle in erinnerung rufe, ok, ich habe nur quergelesen bekomme ich auch ein leichtes lächeln aufs gesicht
> 
> das ganze hat einwenig mit physik und einwenig mit mechanik zu tun und zu guter letzt mit logik.
> 
> ...



** und um der frage zuvorzukommen - ja - auch ich kann meine fische in 1,8m tiefe sehen, das foto ist ca. 2 wochen alt.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi Jürgen

Bevor du dir so viel unnötige Arbeit machst, lese doch in Zukunft alles, beim querlesen bekommt man nie alles mit. 


Zitat: nur wenn ich mir den tread mit der filterwolle in erinnerung rufe, ok, ich habe nur quergelesen 


Es hat nirgends einer, von dir zig.fach erwähnten Putzwolle geschrieben.

Sollte es doch irgendwo stehen, gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht.  

Um deinen Teich werden dich viele beneiden. 
Aber was alles gekostet hat, kann viele abschrecken.


Bei täglicher Fütterung von ca.200 Gr. im Hochsommer
reinige ich einmal wöchendlich den Filter. 
Dieses sind vom Aus bis zum wieder Einschalten der Pumpe max. 5 Min. 
Dieses Jahr erst dreimal.
Der Filter läuft im Winter durch, dabei ist 5-6 Monate keine Reinigung angesagt. 
So komme ich im Schnitt auf ungefähr 2 Std. Filterreinigen im Jahr.
Und das schon zeeeeeehn Jahre, aber was macht man nicht alles für sein Hobby.


Morgen ist er wieder dran.
Wie du schreibst, ist es ja auch besser, sonst fliegt mir trotz grober Faser noch meine 4 Jahre alte Noname, 25 Euro Pumpe um die Ohren. 
Sie soll die 6 Jahre alte Vorgängerpumpe doch überleben. 

Geiz ist schon Geil, sparen ist auch nicht schlecht.  

Ich denke andere haben mit ihren Filteranlagen innerhalb von 6 Jahren weit mehr Probleme. 

Würde ich mit einem Trommler an meinen Teich motzen, dieses wäre lächerlich.:crazy


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> so nun könnt ihr mich in der verwarnstufe 1-2 stufen hochsetzen...........




Lieber Jürgen-b

 







Du bist auch schon ..  älter (_edit_ und ruhiger) geworden ! ..........


----------



## juergen-b (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hey karsten,

  jo, da magst du wohl recht haben 

....... aber auf jedenfall zuuuuuu alt, um zu verstehen was du mir zu sagen versuchst !!!!! 

aber du bist im vergleich zu mir ein lieber und erklärst es mir doch bestimmt nochmal, altersgerecht zubereitet


----------



## juergen-b (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hy werner,



> Es hat nirgends einer, von dir zig.fach erwähnten Putzwolle geschrieben



..... das sind die dialektischen einflüsse meiner südbadischen muttersprache, zu neudeutsch slang  

wenn ich in allgemeindeutsch übersetzen darf:

PUTZWOLLE = FILTERFASER

*** entshuldigung wenn ich zur verwirrung beigetragen habe


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

ich kanns nicht lassen:evil 
@rüdiger


> Es ist doch unstrittig bewiesen, dass "Schwebstoffe" mit der Faser bei Werner aus dem Wasser entfernt werden! Und das klappt nicht nur bei Werner sondern auch garantiert in jedem anderem Teich.
> Wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten, oder


wenn ich deine kommentare lese denke ich schon

@werner
dein "feiner schmutz" ist kein schmutz sondern sehen mir mehr nach bakterien aus. 

@simon
mein tel-nr hast du ja

@torsten

ich kann dich nicht verstehen...du hast dir echt die mühe gemacht den kram zu testen und gibst auch noch geld dafür aus?
hatte dich als logisch denkenden menschen eingeschätzt und dann kommst du wegen ein paar schöne teichbilder ins straucheln. hätte ich echt nicht von dir gedacht und der wink den ich meinte kam leider auch nicht von dir.


> Aber dann welch Wunder... hast du gemerkt das du mit diesen Thema, "auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen kannst". Zumindest nicht hier.


da kann ich dir nur recht geben. 

@saschads


> Ich werde es auch versuchen. Muß mir nur noch im Raum Köln die Filterfasern besorgen.


frage doch mal torsten...vielleicht gibt er dir was ab

@eugen
hast du schon meine schreibfehler zusammen gezählt...oder würdest du dich auch mal zu so einem thema äußern...

@olli


> Nu dreht er völlig am RAD


ja...und wie


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo Leute...

bitte diskutiert weiter,


aber fair...:beeten


----------



## Armin (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hy,

die Eimermethode ist sicherlich auch effektiv, jedoch sehr reinigungsintensiv.
Es gibt übrigens auch trommelgefilterte Teiche, die grün werden.

Wichtig ist doch letztlich, was dabei rauskommt zum Wohle der Fische.

Das Problem bei  allen Vorfiltern ist die Problematik, daß der Schmodder in Lösung geht, bis ich reinige.
Das trifft auch für den TF zu, auch wenn wir hier nur über 15-20 Minuten sprechen, wobei es ja auch Trommelfilterbesitzer geben soll, die wegen dem Wasserverbrauch rumjammern .

Schwebealgen kann jedenfalls kein System direkt entfernen auch kein Vlies.-oder Trommelfilter.

Gruß Armin,

der auch bald wieder einen TF hat und diesmal einen richtigen .


----------



## wp-3d (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi Jürgen-b

Keine Angst ich hatte schon verstanden. 

Schreibe bitte in Zukunft auch so, das es ein dummer Norddeutscher Querleser
auch gleich richtig versteht und nicht denkt, es handelt sich hierbei tatsächlich um Putzlumpen. 





			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> ....... ab punkt 2 fängt die pumpenleistung an zu schwächeln - unsere teichpumpen sind in keinster weise dafür ausgelegt zu saugen ....... verpasst man den richtigen moment bekommt die pumpe kein wasser mehr und läuft gefahr durchzubrennen.
> 
> [/SIZE]



Zu Magnetkreiselpumpen hatte ich eigentlich schon geschrieben.
Bevor ich nochmal alles schreibe, siehe die Links. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/EINHELL-GLTF-350...ryZ84141QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHFILTER-TEIC...ryZ84140QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/UBBINK-PowerClea...ryZ84140QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-mit-...ryZ84140QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/nnn-TEICHFILTER-...ryZ30502QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Diese laufen alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip und werden wahrscheinlich von vielen hier im Forum benutzt.

Was du vorher machen solltest, bevor du dich hier verrennst, muss
ich doch jetzt nicht erwähnen.  

Es hat schon einen Grund, weshalb man gerade solche Pumpen für die Filterung in Aquarien und Teichen benutzt od. sogar hier für Entwickelt hat.


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi armin
hier geht es nicht um trommelfilter...sondern um feinfilterung.
es gibt keinen filter der s-algen filtert...was ihr nur immmer mit unsren tf hier ankommt. 
geht doch gar nicht ....



> der auch bald wieder einen TF hat und diesmal einen richtigen .



@armin
das lass ich hier nicht so stehen...du hast einen guten gehabt....mach hier nicht schlecht was du nicht richtig bedienen kannst, oki!!!


----------



## Armin (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> @armin
> das lass ich hier nicht so stehen...du hast einen guten gehabt....mach hier nicht schlecht was du nicht richtig bedienen kannst, oki!!!



Moin,

der erste war absoluter Murks auch wenn der Verkäufer andere Unwahrheiten verbreitet. Er war nicht umsonst 5 x vergeblich hier bis gewandelt wurde.
Ich möchte die Geschichte hier nicht weiter aufwärmen...das ist mir zu blöd.
Ich habe mind. 15 Zeugen, die die Kiste hier bei mir vor Ort gesehen haben und Photobeweise mehr als genug.
Mag sein, daß die neueren Modelle besser sind aber meiner lief völlig unzufriedenstellend und zwar ohne irgendwelche ominösen Einbaufehler  

Ich weiß übrigens schon, wie man einen TF bedient. 

Woher willst du überhaupt wissen, wie oder ob mein Filter lief ? 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi armin
unwahrheiten.... ne denke ich nicht...kann ich mir bei ihm nicht vorstellen und hat er mit sicherheit auch nicht nötig.
lassen wirs hier, wenn dann nur per pn oki.


----------



## Armin (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hy,

Man kann sich viel nicht vorstellen in der Koiszene. 

Wie schon erwähnt, ich hatte hier sogar technische Sachverständige vor Ort.
Die haben mir sogar empfohlen, den Filter  vom Hersteller kostenfrei ausbauen zu lassen.:shock 


Gruß Armin


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*



> @torsten
> 
> ich kann dich nicht verstehen...du hast dir echt die mühe gemacht den kram zu testen und gibst auch noch geld dafür aus?
> hatte dich als logisch denkenden menschen eingeschätzt und dann kommst du wegen ein paar schöne teichbilder ins straucheln. hätte ich echt nicht von dir gedacht und der wink den ich meinte kam leider auch nicht von dir.



Was hat das mit logisch denken zu tun, du müsstest doch wissen das du damit hier nicht sehr weit kommen kannst. Ich habe in meinen Leben schon viele Sachen gesehen und erlebt die nach "logischen denken" nicht funktionieren dürften/sollten es aber dennoch tun und andersrum natürlich auch!

Ich weiß das der "Wink" nicht von mir kam, den dann wäre diese nichtssagende und auf keinen grünen Zweig führende Diskussion, schon nach meinen Post beendet gewesen. Denke jürgen-b hat mich verstanden und hat gemerkt was ich mit den kleinen Test aufzeigen wollte. Habe dies natürlich nur unterschwellig erwähnt aber es steht schon so da wie es da stehen sollte. Klar würde ich keinen empfehlen seine Pumpe in einen Eimer zustecken und diesen mit Filterfassern zu füllen. Wenn dann würde ich sagen "Teich -> Pumpe -> Behälter + Fassern -> Was auch immer...." Ist besser für die Pumpe und die Leistung bleibt konstant.

Desweiteren würde ich "immer" zu ein System raten welches den Schmutz sofort aus dem System entfernt! Aber ich kann nicht von vorn her rein behaupten das Werners System nicht funktioniert. Damit konntest du ohne einen Gegenbeweis/Gegendarstellung nur untergehen. Auf der einen Seite Werner der es schön mit Bildern von seinen super klaren Teich dokumentiert und untermalt. Auf der anderen Seite du, mit trockener Theorie ohne Bilder ohne sichtbaren und für den User greifbaren Beweis.....

Mehr möchte ich dazu auch garnicht mehr schreiben, die Diskussion hätte sehr interessant verlaufen können wenn man sie anders aufgezogen/angegangen währe. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Servus Technik-Freaks, Servus Freunde des "klaren" Wassers



> die Diskussion hätte sehr interessant verlaufen können wenn man sie anders aufgezogen/angegangen wäre.



Ein Schlußwort, wie man es besser nicht schreiben hätte können. Nicht einmal ein Schriftsteller oder Drehbuchautor hätte es besser gekonnt.


In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## juergen-b (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

servus werner,

teichpumpen sind pumpen die anähernd wiederstandslos gesaugtes wasser über beschleunigung fördern .......... dies ändert sich technisch auch nicht wenn es einige anbieter gibt, die im absoluten kleinteichbereich diese pumpen vergewaltigen.

und von eheim und anderen aquarien zubehör anbietern sollten wir hier gleich distanz nehmen, da diese produkte fertigen, die unter anderen bedingungen ihren einsatz haben.

rein technisch gesehen müßte bei den von dir verlinkten spielzeugen, eine saugpumpe zu einsatz kommen ......... mach dir ganz einfach mal den spass und litere diese pumpen an verschiedenen tagen aus , du wirst staunen.

aber so wie es aussieht reden wir hier eh von verschiedenen dingen:? 

für mich liegt der wert einer pumpe darin, daß sie mit minimalem stromverbrauch die maximale leistung erbringt (abgestimmt auf die bedürfnisse)......... und wenns geht, ziemlich lange. 

diese eigenschaften kann unter den von dir gezeigten beispielen keine einzige pumpe gerecht werden, weil ganz einfach die voraussetzungen nicht stimmen.

alle welt redet von ernergieeinsparung, wir machen uns (fast) alle gedanken wie wir die widerstände auf der druckseite so minimal wie möglich hinbekommen um maximale leistung zu erzielen ........... und dann versuchst du mit solchen "technischen fehlleistungen" den beweiß anzutreten, daß du nicht der einzige bist der solch einen unfug als gut empfindet  

wie gesagt, das sind spielzeuge für 300l schalen, die nur bei täglicher reinigung überhaupt funktionieren .......... und selbst hier würde ich sie als schlechte lösung sehen.

aber wie bereits erwähnt ........ vermutlich redest du von der modelleisenbahn und ich von der DB.


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo leute,

ich hab mal ein paar bilder unter dem mikroskop gemacht so das sich jeder mal
die größe der der heißdiskutierten teilchen vorstellen kann, das zeugs ist echt klein. 

das schwarze ist ein sieb mit ca. 0.25 mm maschenweite.


----------



## juergen-b (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hy mitch,



> die größe der der heißdiskutierten teilchen vorstellen kann, das zeugs ist echt klein.



von welchen teilchen redest du ......... schwebestoffe ? ........ schwebealgen?

dein dunkles rastermas(schwarze konturen) hast du mit 250my angegeben ......... und was füllt dieses raster aus ......... lt. bild ist dazwischen ja noch etwas auf dem die kleinen teilchen sich abgelegt haben ?????

oder verstehe ich das bild nicht


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo
es ist wie torsten geschrieben hat...hier nicht
hat kein wert jürgen ..ich denke ich habs auch mittlerweise kapiert...
spar dier die mühe...
ich frage mich echt überhaupt warum ich mich überhaupt über solch einem schwachsinn wie du schon gesagt hast hier noch aufrege.


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo jürgen - b,

ich habe ein stück sieb auf eine trägerplatte aus glas gelegt und einen tropen aus meinem teich (algenblüte) darauf geträufelt und unter das mikroskop gelegt, ich denke die schwarzen pünktchen sind schwebealgen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi
mitch meint schon die schwebealgen jürgen
aber da können wir nicht mitreden....
die kann nur werner mit seinen groben filterfasern herausfiltern


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi torsten



> [Desweiteren würde ich "immer" zu ein System raten welches den Schmutz sofort aus dem System entfernt! Aber ich kann nicht von vorn her rein behaupten das Werners System nicht funktioniert. /QUOTE]
> 
> und raus bist du...
> 
> ...


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo,

@ Jürgen und Heike,

bitte führe die Diskussion weiter in einem fairen Stil deinem Gegenüber,
du hast jetzt schon zum zweiten male deinen Diskussionspartner Sachen vorgeworfen, die man hier einfach nicht so stehen lassen kann, und du die wahrscheinlich auch nicht beurteilen kannst...

siehe hier zu Armin...



> mach hier nicht schlecht was du nicht richtig bedienen kannst, oki!!!



oder hier zu Torsten...



> sorry...aber du weißt ja nicht einmal wie patronenfilter funktioniert und willst dann hier mitreden....



desweiterem reitest du immer wieder auf den Fotos rum, die Werner hier einstellt, lass in doch einfach,
so verkehrt kann es doch nicht sein, Teiche anzuschauen die zumindest von der Wassertrübung 1a sind.

Desweiteren möchtest du eine Diskussion führen, und wenn jemand gegen deinen Argumenten schreibt, wirst du fast beleidigend...

so kann man keine Diskussion führen...

Das eigentliche Thema ist doch schon längst durchgekaut bis zum "gehtnichtmehr", was willst du eigentlich noch dazu hören?

 @ all...

So und nun meine eigene Meinung zum Thema,
wenn ich denn darf...

Die Vorfilterung von Werner funktioniert für meine Begriffe wirklich nur in Teichen, die schon lange Jahre eingelaufen sind, und ihr biologisches Gleichgewicht gefunden haben, und natürlich noch eine biologische Filterung eingeschlossen haben.
Die Vorfilterung ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr arbeitsintensiver für den Teichbetreiber, als andere Vorfilter.
Der Schmodder oder wie auch immer man es nennen will, bleibt bis zur Reinigung im Teich, natürlich ist das nicht zum Vorteil.

Der Filter funktioniert so lange , wie er regelmäßig gewartet wird, vergisst man das, dreht sich der Spies und der Schmodder kann sehr schnell schlechte Wasserwerte hervorrufen, die man ja zum größtem Teil nicht an der Wassertrübung erkennen kann.
Werner hat wahrscheinlich ein Händchen dafür, und weiß anscheinend wenn er eingreifen muß, sonst könnte er ja nicht schreiben, er hätte noch nie massive Krankheiten im Teich gehabt.

Einem Neuling würde ich persönlich zu so einen Vorfilter nie raten, das kann sehr schnell in die Hose gehen.

Wenn man ein wenig Ahnung von Filtertechnik hat, und ein wenig den chemischen und biologischen Aufbau vom Wasser versucht zu verstehen, sollte eigentlich das Thema nach wenigen Beiträgen schon gegessen sein.


----------



## Torsten. Z (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*



> ich frage mich echt wie naiv ich war überhaubt mit dir ne disku.. hier einzugehen.
> sorry...aber du weißt ja nicht einmal wie patronenfilter funktioniert und willst dann hier mitreden....kein wunder daß du die fasern zum testen gekauft hast



Du hast mich nicht verstanden, für dich hätte ich es wahrscheinlich *fett* hinterlegen müssen. Aber auch dann hättest du es überlesen und den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden, lassen wir das hier so stehen und gut ist. Da du den Stein der weisen in der Tasche hast bringt es nichts sich weiter hier zu äußern und seine Zeit bei so einen guten Wetter zu verschwenden.

Hättest du dir die mühe gemacht und den Test durchgeführt dabei den Abfall der Pumpenleistung dokumentiert und auch das zusetzen der Fasern u.s.w. Und das dann Bebildert mit deinen System verglichen, hätten dir hier bestimmt mehr User Recht gegeben. Aber so.... Nur mit Theorie.... Merkst ja wie weit du kommst... jetzt werden User schon von dir diskremeniert oder als Naiv hingestellt nur weil du nicht verstehst was sie dir mitteilen möchten. Du weißt viel, aber kannst dein Wissen nicht gut verkaufen ausdrücken das so das User es auch verstehen. Da hast du gegen schöne bunte Bilder die zeigen das es bei Werner doch funktioniert nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Auch wenn bei Werner noch genügend anderer Parameter zum Tragen kommen damit sein Wasser so ist wie es auf den Bildern nun mal ist. 

Lassen wir das jetzt so es bringt eh nix..... 

Schönen Sonntag 
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi
oki, war ein bisserl heftig von mir.
aber manchmal könnte man....
also sorry torsten. 
@jochen
ist besser ich halte mich da jetzt zurück, für mich ist das thema abgeschlossen. 

ich hoffe ihr habt auch so schönes wetter wie wir


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

H i Jürgen



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe ihr habt auch so schönes wetter wie wir



so kanns weitergehen...


----------



## Thorti (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hallo erstmal,

tut mir ja leid dass ich dieses Thema wieder anschneide!

Aber die hier öfters getroffene Aussage dass es keinen Filter gibt welcher Schwebealgen Rausfiltert ist schlichtweg falsch!

Mein Filter-Experiment  mit einem Vlies filtert Schwebealgen definitiv heraus!

Dafür verwendete ich eine "Wasserundurchlässiges" Vlies ca 2mm dick.

Eins noch vorweg, den Versuch habe ich schon Anfang 2007 unternommen! 
Eigentlich nur weil ich nicht glauben wollte dass das Vlies wasserdicht ist.
Und dann kam eins zu anderen und ich hab's mal mit grünem Wasser ausprobiert. 
Einen Teich hatte ich damals noch nicht (Der kam erst im Sommer)

Testbecken war ein 54L AQ mit sehr grünem Wasser aus dem Aufblaß pool. 
Das Wasser  war so Grün dass man nicht quer und schongarnicht längs durchsehen konnte.

Das Vlies wurde mit einer Rohrschelle über der Öffnung eines 1 Meter langen 110ner KG rohr befestigt. 

Das Rohr wurde dann einfach mit der Vliesseite nach unten knapp über dem Wasserspiegels des Aquariums senkrecht angebracht.

Oben habe ich den Schlauch einer pumpe mit ca 600l/h reingesteckt

Und Tatsächlich, dass Vlies war wasserdicht..... 
bis dass Wasser 40cm hoch stand! 
Der Hydrostatischedruck drückte das Wasser durch und es pendelte sich ein Wasserstand von rund 70cm ein.

Und... Ich würde ja gerne sagen: "Die 54 liter waren danach Schwebealgen Frei!" aber nach 5min lief das rohr über... 
doch dass Wasser war schon sichtlich Klaarer.

Doch ich lies mich nicht davon abbringen weiter zumachen - also neues Vlies drauf und weiter.

Nach 4x Vlies erneuern war das Wasser "sauber" -> Keine Schwebealgen mehr
nurnoch ein leichter gelbstich.
Als ich dann die Pumpe Abstellte blieb das Wasser bei 50cm stehen und floss nicht weiter ab - Pumpe wieder an 
- Wasser steigt und fliest wieder durch.

Natürlich ist es keine praktikable Methode um 54liter zu entalgen 4x Vlies zu wechseln. 

Daher, und weil ich wissen wollte wie "Grob" ein Vlies denn sein darf um noch SA zu filtern, 
machte ich mich auf die suche nach anderen Vlies-Stoffen.

Dabei Stieß ich auf den Smartpond filter aus der schweitz.. und dachte mist da hat einer die idee schon vor dir gehabt.

Ein "bisschen" teuer aber bei der Leistung meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt

Also habe ich mir deren Vlies bestellt und ein bisschen getestet.
Anfangs lief was Wasser einfach nur so durch und sich sammelnder schmutz wurde direkt wieder weggespült. 
Also habe ich ein kürzeres rohr genommen Vlies nach oben und mit druck von unten durch. 
Und siehe das es begann sich zuzusetzen und dass Wasser wurde sauber aber nicht ganz. 
Für mich sah es so aus als würde deren Vlies "Nur" die "Erwachsenen" Schwebealgen entfernen  und die kleinen drinne lassen. 
Der unterschied war dennoch enorm.
Dann hab ich ein 2Meter DN50 Rohr genommen vorn mit durchsichtiger folie abgedichtet,
mit dem wasser gefüllt auch auf die andere seite folie und durchgeschaut 
(damit teste ich immer die ungefähre sichttiefe wenn das wasser nicht tief genug ist)

- Durchsehen? kein Problem nur ein leichter grünstich im gegensatz zu den vorher 10cm sichttiefe!

Damit war für mich bewiesen dass man mit Vlies schwebe algen entfernen kann!

Wie gesagt hatte ich damals noch keinen Teich sondern nur einen kleinen aber umsogrüneren aufblaß Pool
Und eben diesen wollte ich damit entgrünen (ohne chlor) 
Seitdem bastle ich an meinem Vliesfilter und hab auch derzeit einen prototypen am Teich. 
Ob dieser jetzt Schwebealgen entfern kann ich nicht sagen... hatte noch keine  Liegt vielleicht am Vliesfilter??

Puh dass ist aber langgeworden...
was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte ist dass man nie sagen darf dass etwas nicht geht! 
Und vor allem nicht über dinge urteilt die man nicht selbst gesehen hat, selbst wenn diese gegen die eigene Logik verstoßen!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## chromis (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Hi,

ja es gibt solche Vliese tatsächlich und diese werden in der Aquaristik auch eingesetzt. Mehrere Firmen wie JBL und Dennerle haben diese Vliese im Sortiment:
http://www.reptilica.de/product_inf...Affiliate-Tracking_Froogle-Affiliate-Tracking

Auch der früher bei Seewasseraquarianern beliebte Diatomic-Filter geht in diese Richtung. Hiermit konnten auf rein mechanischem Wege sogar Krankheitserreger herausgefiltert werden:
http://www.aquamax.de/HG03UG03.htm

Ob solche Sachen allerdings für den praktischen Einsatz im Teich taugen, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Alleine von den zu bewältigenden Wassermengen dürfte dies schon ein technisches und vor allem finanzielles Problem sein.


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi thorsten



> Aber die hier öfters getroffene Aussage dass es keinen Filter gibt welcher Schwebealgen Rausfiltert ist schlichtweg falsch!


da liegst du falsch mein junge. 

das thema habe ich damals eröffnet, weil hier im forum damals geglaubt wurde, das man mit TEICHFILTER  schwebealgen heraus filtern könnte und das geht bis heute nicht.

es gibt (noch)keinen filter der einen teich mit mehreren 1000ltr von schwebealgen befreien kann.
nur darum ging es hier.


natürlich hast du und rainer recht das es möglichkeiten gibt schwebealgen heraus zu filtern, das ist nix neues (als ob ich das nicht wissen würde ).
das passiert sogar bei mir zu hause jede stunde. da sich auf dem feinen sieb oder flies nach kurzer zeit ein filterkuchen bildet, verstopft er den sieb oder fließ so enorm daß es nicht mal mehr kleinste schmutzteilchen, oder auch schwebealgen schaffen, da hindurch zu gehen.
diese durchlaufmenge ist aber so gering, das es nicht ins gewicht fällt, vor allem weil dieser zustand nur beim tf ganz zum schluss eintritt, wenn der sieb komplett zu ist und deswegen das wasser im inneren steigt und nur dann einen wasserdruck erzeugt.

und jetzt bekommst du von mir einen gratis-crashkurs in schwebealgen heraus filtern.  

ich wollte nämlich mal einen schwebealgen-filter für einen teich bauen und aber daran gescheitert weil es keine -3µm siebe gibt. 
du packst die sache falsch an thorsten. 
wenn du sowas baust, mußt du 
1 eine große filteroberfläche haben, sonst wachsen dir algen schneller wieder nach wie du sie heraus filterst.
2 immer ein oder mehrere grobe-mittel-feinfilter vor dem eigentlichen schwebealgenfilter anschließen, sonst setzt der sich viel zu schnell zu und du wartest tage bis da mal 100ltr durchlaufen.

mein plan war damals so:
1sieb 120
2sieb 40
3sieb 10-20
und mit dem 4 sieb dann auf 1-3µm runter zu gehen.

alle 4 sieb wären dann in reihe hintereinander geschaltet.
der vorteil bei diesem system wäre dann folgender:
setzt sich ein sieb zu, steigt das wasser am eingang und löst eine spülung der siebe aus.
es hätte da auch keine rolle gespielt was für ein sieb sich zuerst zugesetzt hätte, weil der wasserstand zwischen den sieben eine rückstau erzeugt hätten und so den spülvorgang eingeleitet hätten.

ich hatte so ein teil bei mir für 1 jahr mit 1 sieb ohne problem am laufen,
weil mir damals das ständige siebreinigen nervte.
guckst du da bei #13 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6785/page-2

so jetzt habe ich aber auch genug geschrieben.
bleib da mal am ball thorsten und berichte wenn sich was getan hat. 

eins noch


> was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte ist dass man nie sagen darf dass etwas nicht geht!
> Und vor allem nicht über dinge urteilt die man nicht selbst gesehen hat, selbst wenn diese gegen die eigene Logik verstoßen!



danke für deine belehrung...
aber manchmal sollte man auch zwischen den zeilen lesen.
so manch einer versteht dann auch, worum es in gewissen themen eigentlich geht.


----------



## Thorti (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Aber es geht nunmal doch!

aquafil.org

Der SmartpondFilter 1200 ist für KOITeiche bis 100m3 (50m3 Pumpleistung)

beim teichratgeber.de wird das Funktionsprinzip sehr schön erklärt 

der 2500euro kostende eco ist für 16m3 (den hab ich schon in aktion gesehen)
Wirklich genial das teil! und ein __ hel-x biodingens ist auch integriert.

Ein bekannter hatte ihn vom händler probe weise an seinem 15m3 koitech
und war hellauf begeistert und hatt gleich einen bestellt.

aber für meinen Teich ist der A: zuteuer B: vielzugroß für meinen 37cm breiten filterschacht.

Daher bastle ich seit geraumer zeit an einem kompakten Bandfilter.

und Schwebealgen filtert der auch erst wenn das Vlies schön schmutzig ist
und 30 cm wasser drübersteht (sonst fliest nix mehr duch)

Und ja man braucht eine große ober fläche > beim 120er sind fast 1,5m2 im wasser! beim eco ca 1,2meter länge x 50 cm breite

ich baue derzeit an prototyp nummer 6! es gibt viele probleme zu überwinden.
er ist 1meter lang, 25cm breit und 30cm wassersäule über dem tiefsten punkt.
also ein viertel quadratmeter! 40m2 kosten so 35 euro.
leider noch nicht automatisiert und noch aus holz (da prototyp)
nach ca 2tagen ist das vlies verstopft und muss gewechselt werden (ätz) 
aber ich lasse auch direkt das wasser vom skimmer reinlaufen, also mit blättern und co.

achja, durchlauf sind echte 3850liter (gemessen mit 40liter wanne)

Aber mit einem sieb kann ich mir dass nur schwer vorstellen.

hier mal noch ein bild von dem etwas groberen vlies:  

das weiße ist neues und das grüne gebraucht. Lecker oder?

und so ist mein wasser:  
Ist leider recht gelb :evil aber Schwebstoffe - Fehlanzeige! 
Sieht man am besten bei nacht - im kegel der Unterwasser-beleuchtung

gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi


> Aber es geht nunmal doch!


ne eben nicht.
du hast mich wahrscheinlich nicht verstanden. 

ich versuche es mal anders:
1
beim fließfilter wird die feine filterung über den filterkuchen erzeugt.
selbst die hersteller gehen da von bis 20µm aus. also müßtest 10mal kleiner filtern damit du die schwebis erwischt. 
2
diese 20µm hast du aber nur wenn du bereits einen filterkuchen mit "schmutzigem" wasser  auf deinem fließ hast und da liegt das nächste problem.
wenn sich ein fließfilter zusetzt, steigt das wasser und löst den kontakt für die rollbewegung aus. auf der einen seite  verlässt der schmutzige fließ den filter und auf der anderen seite kommt der saubere fließ (ohne filterkuchen) nach.
bedenke bitte das bei dem neuen fließ noch keine 20µm herausgefiltert werden.
wo wird jetzt das meißte wasser hindurchfließen thomas?


da dieser löwenanteil des wassers wird den leichteren weg durch den neuen fließ nehmen und da kannst du definitiv keine schwebis heraus filtern.

also wenn due es jetzt nicht verstanden hast, kann ich die auch nicht weiter helfen.



> Daher bastle ich seit geraumer zeit an einem kompakten Bandfilter.....ich baue derzeit an prototyp nummer 6! es gibt viele probleme zu überwinden.


willkommen im club. :smoki 

ich habe mir noch keine großen gedanken über fließfilter-bau gemacht, weil ich ja einen tf habe, aber das dürfte doch gar nicht so schwer sein thomas. 

das gehäuse würde ich aus plexiglas fertigen.
für den fließ müßte eine normale filterauflage gehen.
der fließrand müßte ewas breiter gemacht werden so daß das wasser genügend druck zur abdichtung aufbauen kann (denke ich).
den antrieb würde ich wieder über einen 12volt wischermotor fertigen (ähnlich wie bei meinem tf-bau)
als pegelschaltung nimmst du einfach ein schwimmer der bei steigender wasserhöhe im fließfilterkasten den stromkreis zu dem motor schließt und so
den antrieb für deine rolle in bewegung setzt.
du brauchst dafür keine komplizierte schaltung, die beschrieben 12volt-anlage würde sicher funktionieren.

ich habe das jetzt mal so auf der schnelle geschrieben, ohne groß darüber nach gedacht zu haben, also bitte net festnageln. 

aber so ein bandfilterbau dürfte aber eigentlich nicht sooo schwer sein. 

wenn du irgendwo probleme hast, dann stelle halt mal ein paar fotos rein, ich helfe dir dann schon weiter (ein paar minuten habe ich auf der arbeit immer)

besser noch...
eröffne doch ein neues thema mit deinem bau.


----------



## Thorti (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Ich heis doch garnicht tomas!

muss mich da korrigieren - es GAB viele probleme zu überwinden

mein jetziger vliesfilter funktioniert definitiv und das sehr gut!
ist nur halt noch aus holz und es muss derzeit so alle 3stunden von hand witergezogen werden.
Antrieb ist auch kein prob, habe hier mehrer motoren liegen 
(auch scheibenwischer - mein vavorit) 
einen schwimmerschalter hab ich auch schon.
gesteuert wird über ein einstellbares zeitrelais

schmutziges wasser braucht man auch nicht  
man glaubt nicht was der am tag so an dreck aus SAUBEREM wasser holt! ich sag nur pollen!

zurzeit verwende ich auch ein anderes vlies als dass vom hersteller

und ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen ALLE schwebestoffe bleiben hängen! 
das sind echte erfahrungswerte aus mittlerweile 3monaten praxis mit prototyp nr 5. 
natürlich nicht beim ersten durchlauf so wie du dir dass vorzustellen scheinst. 
aber der filter läuft ja auch rund um die uhr. 
ist auch klaar dass das  meiste wasser immer durch den teil mit dem neuen vlies fliesen wird. 
aber da dieses ja nur ca 2cm unterwasser ist und der teil mit dem von dir 
richtigbeschriebenen filterkuchen aber 30cm wasserdruck abbekommt fliest auch da noch einiges durch 
und eben da bleibt alles hängen. deshalb ja die v-vorm des ganzen. 

ich mach mich heut mal auf die suche nach schwebealgen belastetem wasser und mach dazu ein video! 
oben grünes rein und unten klaares raus -> hoffentlich  

ein trommelfilter währe auch meine 2te wahl gewesen doch ist kein ablauf fürs spülwasser vorhanden und pollen fängt der auch nicht - oder?

Grus THORSTEN!


----------



## Thorti (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Eins noch, woher hast du denn bitte die information über die größe der schwebealgen?

eine der häufigsten ist die volvox:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvox

oder auch diese hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Pediastrum_duplex.jpg

hier sind noch mehr: 
http://www.dr-ralf-wagner.de/
Kategorie Grünalgen! und nicht vergessen Blaualgen sind Cyanobakterien!
und auch diese sind größer als 10µ

was du sicher meinst sind Bakterien, denn alle Algen sind doch deutlich größer als du immer schreibst. 
Und selbst wenn eine Algenzelle kleiner als 15µ ist teilt sie sich irgendwann und dann hängt sie im vlies!

Grus Thorsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi thomas

neeeeeeeee thorsten natürlich 



> Eins noch, woher hast du denn bitte die information über die größe der schwebealgen?


ich habe darüber selbst keine ahnung, die aussage kam von einem biologen.
von was für eine gattung er sprach weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber ich denke er wird sich ein wenig besser auskennen als wir beide. 

du verarscht mich doch hier, oder?:__ nase 
erst:


> muss mich da korrigieren - es GAB viele probleme zu überwinden
> 
> mein jetziger vliesfilter funktioniert definitiv und das sehr gut!



dann:


> ist nur halt noch aus holz und es muss derzeit so alle 3stunden von hand witergezogen werden.



dann:


> aber der filter läuft ja auch rund um die uhr.



wenn dein fließ alle 3stunden von hand weitergezogen wird und das rund um die uhr, stellst du dann nachts eine wecker um ihn weiter zu drehen und mußt du am tag nicht auf die arbeit?:crazy 



> gesteuert wird über ein einstellbares zeitrelais


dann mußt auf einmal nicht mehr weiterziehen oder wie?:crazy 

außerdem... wenn du eine schwimmschalter hast, für was brauchst du dann ein zeitrelais?:crazy 



> und ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen ALLE schwebestoffe bleiben hängen


ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören...

wenn du mir schon nicht glauben willst, dann rufe doch mal bei smartpond an
und frage da mal nach....weil die müßten es ja wissen oder? 
solltest du besser filter bauen wie die ( ich meine schwebealgen heraus filtern), dann empfehle ich dir das beim patentamt anzumelden, mehr geld kannst du auf die schnelle nicht verdienen.



> ein trommelfilter währe auch meine 2te wahl gewesen doch ist kein ablauf fürs spülwasser vorhanden und pollen fängt der auch nicht - oder?



auch hier liegst du falsch!

lege einmal einen flies und einen 40µm sieb (es gibt übrigens auch siebe mit 30µm)unters mikroskop und du wirst sehen daß der fließ teilweis bis zu 3fache größere löcher hat wie der edelstahlsieb.
da hilft dir auch kein filterkuchen weiter, weil der sich auf dem sieb auch bildet.
ich denke mal, daß sich deine frage damit geklärt hat. 

wenn du nach über 5 versuchen dein fließfilter immer noch nicht alleine läuft, dann sei mal froh daß du dich nicht für den tf entschieden hast.

aber ich fasse jetzt einmal zusammen:

schwebealgen kann man mit filtrern heraus filtern.
jedoch nicht in solchen mengen, das man einen teich davon befreien könnte.

ich denke jetzt haben wir es.


----------



## Thorti (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

les dochmal genauer: ich habe geschrieben dass ich den kram zur steuerung hier LIEGEN habe! also noch nicht verbaut. warte noch aufs material für den korpus. 
ein bekannter besorgt mir lebensmittelechts pvc... warte schon lange darauf..
und ich bezweifle auch dass du jemal echtes plexiglas in der hand hattest! plexiglas ist ein handelsname der Röhm Gmbh und sehr teuer, was du sicher meinst ist bastlerglas ausm baumarkt, echt toll, als wenn das halten würde.. auch ist der filterkuchen deines tf ohne wirkung da kein hydrostatischerdruck drauf lastet da du deinen ja im wasser liegen hast.

nachts akzeptiere ich einfach dass der filte überlauft, na und?

zur steuerung: der schwimmerschalter gibt signal wenn max füllstand errreicht,
das zeitrelais aktiviert den motor so lange dass nur 2-3cm vlies neueingezogen wird. (natürlich erst wenns verbaut ist. ich häng das zeug duch nicht an das holzding!)

da hast du dann aber nen schönen biologen gefragt  
lös dich am besten mal ganz schnell von deiner vorstellung dass die schwebe algen soooo klein sind. Warscheinlich hat dein "biologe" algen mit bakterien in seinem mikroskop verwechselt 

und bei aquafil muss ich auch nicht anrufen da ich ein anderes vlies verwende
aber auf ihrer website steht dass sogar bakterien gefiltert werden! und die sind meist kleiner als algen! wo anders hab ich gelesen es sei sogar möglich ton partikel damit zu entfernen ~2µ

hab gestern auch ein video gedreht - oben grün rein unten nichtmehr grün raus. kanns dir gerne mailen. 14MB

du vergisst bei der sache immer den hydrostatischen druck! ohne den gehts nicht! und den hast du bei deinem filter nicht! (höchstens 4-5cm)
so lange das wasser von unten gegen den filterkuchen drückt ist dieser quasi ohne funktion da er nicht komprimiert wird und sich so auch nicht verfeinert.

ja fängt dein tf nun schwebe algen oder nicht? ist mir egal wie fein das vlies war dass du gesehen hast. z.b. gibt es aus der luftreinhaltung vliese mit 2µ!
aber da läuft dann wohl wirklich das wasser nurnoch tropfenweise durch.


du scheinst dir ja vorzustellen dass man das vlies ÜBER eine normale filter auflage ziehen kann! :crazy auch hier vergisst du den hydrostatischen druck mit dem das vlies auf die auflage gedrückt wird. wenn da 50 liter drinn sind drücken auch 50 liter auf das vlies und das mal reibwert der beiden materialien... viel spas beim ziehen! vorher reist das vlies!

Da scheint es einer einfach nicht glauben zu wollen dass es geht!


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi


> nachts akzeptiere ich einfach dass der filte überlauft, na und?



kann ich hellsehen oder was.:crazy 



> und ich bezweifle auch dass du jemal echtes plexiglas in der hand hattest!



kostete gar nix, habe ich von meinem vater bekommen. 



> da hast du dann aber nen schönen biologen gefragt



ich war der meinung, das er ein kompetenter mann, aber ich werde mich da auf jedenfall noch mal schlau machen.



> aber auf ihrer website steht dass sogar Bakterien gefiltert werden! und die sind meist kleiner als Algen! wo anders hab ich gelesen es sei sogar möglich ton partikel damit zu entfernen ~2µ



nicht immer alles glauben was hersteller schreiben, kann auch in die hose gehen.
du hast echt nicht kapiert oder? du kannst auch unter 1µm filtern, aber was hast du davon wenn du nur zb. 1liter  die stunde heraus bekommst?



> du vergisst bei der sache immer den hydrostatischen druck! ohne den gehts nicht! und den hast du bei deinem filter nicht! (höchstens 4-5cm)



habe ich nicht vergessen, ich könnte ihn bei meinem tf auch erzeugen.
1 habe ich eine große trommel und 2 habe ich mir was beim bau gedacht und den auslauf der den wasserspiegel in der trommel bestimmt, verstellbar eingebaut. aber das wäre ja eh für die minz. 



> ja fängt dein tf nun schwebe Algen oder nicht? ist mir egal wie fein das vlies war dass du gesehen hast. z.b. gibt es aus der luftreinhaltung vliese mit 2µ!
> aber da läuft dann wohl wirklich das wasser nurnoch tropfenweise durch.



genau davon rede ich die ganze zeit. 



> du scheinst dir ja vorzustellen dass man das vlies ÜBER eine normale filter auflage ziehen kann!  auch hier vergisst du den hydrostatischen druck mit dem das vlies auf die auflage gedrückt wird. wenn da 50 liter drinn sind drücken auch 50 liter auf das vlies und das mal reibwert der beiden materialien... viel spas beim ziehen! vorher reist das vlies!



jetzt hast du mich erwischt. 
stimmt das habe ich nicht bedacht (habe den ganzen bau auch nur mal auf die schnelle im kopf überflogen). 
du siehst, ich kann auch fehler eingestehen...ich hoffe du kannst das auch. 



> hab gestern auch ein video gedreht - oben grün rein unten nichtmehr grün raus. kanns dir gerne mailen. 14MB



na da bin ich aber gespannt...pn ist unterwegs.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi 
ich bins 

also, ich konnte weder bei google noch wo anders was über die größe der schwebealgen finden. 
ich werde heute ein glas leitungswasser in die sonne stellen und warten bis sie kommen.
dann schaue ich mir das ganze (wie mitch) auch mal unterm mikroskop an.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

Servus Jürgen

Schaust einmal Hier bezüglich der Größe der Algen.


----------



## Thorti (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

dann muss ich mich entschuldigen wenn du echtes Plexiglas® (Polymethylmethacrylat) hast!
nur die meisten leute wissen halt nicht was echtes plexi ist und kaufen das spröde bastlerglas (polystyrol).. 1winter...ade

Wenn du ja so billig an echtes plexi rannkommst  
ich brauch 150cmx120cmx1cm da kann ich alle teile mit wenig verschnitt rausschneiden. ne, nur spaß, hab ja schon bestellt
nur mein kumpel kommt da erst ran wenn jemand mehr als 5tonnen bestellt
für weniger stellen die die Fertigung nicht um.
aber wenn der das mal beischafft hab ich das an einem tag gebaut
obwohl ich muss noch die zahnräder fräßen die das Förderband antreiben.
ah und pvc rohre muss ich noch bestellen.. das pp-h läst sich nur so teuer kleben:evil 

@digicat: dem link zufolge währen die dinger ja schon fast riesig!
zwar nur 9µm DURCHMESSER aber ja doch wesentlich länger!

und jürgen warum erzeugst du keinen hyd.druck? stört dich das plätschern oder wird der kuchen so fest dass das sieb nicht mehr sauber wird?

und ob dein filter pollen filtert hast du immer noch nicht gesagt  
wenn du selber durchs mikro linst - bitte nicht algen und bakkis verwechslen. oder ton und so. und bitte nicht an der dünnsten stelle oder nur die kleinsten messen! das währe ja geschummelt, denn ich habe ja nur gesagt DASS mein filter SA filtert und nicht dass er ALLE filtert! Vielleicht hab ich ja nur die bis zu 1mm großen volvox? aber auch volvox sind schwebealgen! 

Nun wenn mann die vielerorts blaualgen genannten bakterien auch zu den schwebealgen zählen würde, (weis nicht ob man das macht) hätten wir beide recht. denn ich glaub ja auch nicht so drann dass die um die 3µm kleinen "blaualgen" da hängen bleiben. aber die zu den grünalgen gehörenden schon. sonst währ mein vlies ja nicht immer so schön grün *lol* (im frühjar war's noch braun, keine spur von grün)

und wenn blaualgen blau/grau sind erklärt dass vielleicht auch warum auf meinem video das oben eingefüllte grüne wasser unten  leicht grau wieder rauskommt..

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi
erstmal danke für den schönen link helmut. 



> und jürgen warum erzeugst du keinen hyd.druck? stört dich das plätschern oder wird der kuchen so fest dass das sieb nicht mehr sauber wird?



ganz einfach.
mein tf ist eigentlich zu groß geraden. 
wenn ich die mit anderen vergleiche käme er so an die 50000ltr größe.
das hat den nachteil, daß er sich erst  (je nach verschmutzung des wassers)
alle 90min zum spülen einschaltet. der hintergrund des ganzen ist...
umso länger sich schmutz und kot auf dem sieb befinden umso länger hat er zeit in lösung über zu gehen.
deshalb hat jürgen-b auch bei sich zb.ein zwansspülung integriert, glaube ich.
fest wird der kuchen nicht, und plätschern tut auch nix...läuft einfach am sieb herunter. 



> wenn du selber durchs mikro linst - bitte nicht algen und bakkis verwechslen. oder ton und so. und bitte nicht an der dünnsten stelle oder nur die kleinsten messen! das währe ja geschummelt, denn ich habe ja nur gesagt DASS mein filter SA filtert und nicht dass er ALLE filtert! Vielleicht hab ich ja nur die bis zu 1mm großen volvox



ich würde nicht schummeln thorsten... 

mit der größe der schwebealgen hast du mir ordentlich eine gegeben. 
ich war mir da so sicher und habe dies hier zig mal im forum geschrieben.
ich kann auch den link zu dem biologen nicht mehr finden, ist schon eine ganze weile her.:evil 
vielleicht habe ich da im bericht auch was verwechselt...obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht glaube. 
vielleicht kennt sich ja hier einer ein wenig besser damit aus. ich werde es aber auf jedenfall untersuchen.



> und wenn blaualgen blau/grau sind erklärt dass vielleicht auch warum auf meinem video das oben eingefüllte grüne wasser unten leicht grau wieder rauskommt..


kannst du das video nicht irgendwo im net einstellen zb. bei myvideo.de oder so?
mein fach streikt bei 12mp

fast vergessen....ich weiß nicht ob er pollen heraus filtert. 
wie groß sind die denn?


----------



## Thorti (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

ach so, da mit dem im lösung gehen war auch eines meiner probleme.. war anfangs viel zu breit das ganze und es hat sich erst nach 4 tagen soweit zugesetzt dass es ordentlich filterte. währ ja nicht der sinn des ganzen gewesen.

wie groß pollen sind weis ich auch nicht  

video hab ich in 2 teile gesplitet. ist dein postfach nur 12mb oder ist das das limmit pro mail?

gruß thorsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi
in meinem postfach is gar nix. 
also wenn ich es geschaft habe bei myvideo.de  videos einzustellen,
schafst du das 3mal. ich habe nämich echt nicht die ahnung von pcs.



> ach so, da mit dem im lösung gehen war auch eines meiner probleme.. war anfangs viel zu breit das ganze und es hat sich erst nach 4 tagen soweit zugesetzt dass es ordentlich filterte



was erzählst du denn da jetzt.:crazy 
4 tage???
da laufen sogar grobe siebfilter über und was macht dann ein erst ein feinfilter, das ganze kommt mir jetzt doch ein wenig suspekt vor????


----------



## Thorti (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

mein Teich hat ja "nur" 7500 liter und durch'n filter laufen so knapp 4000l/h
da sind 35cm viesbreite einfach zuviel gewesen. dann hatte ich auch nicht beachtet dass wasser so einzuleiten dass der filterkuchen nicht verletzt wird.
ohne den läuft das wasser durch wie durch maschendrahtzaun. das Vlies ist ja nur 0.4mm dünn!! hab auch noch eins mit 1,3 mm aber dass ist leider nicht auf ner rolle sondern nur in 1meter stücken.

bin grad am email senden... das dauert... so ist abgeschickt


gruß thorsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hi
ich kann die zip nicht öffnen, weder daheim, noch auf der arbeit. 

vielleicht stellst du sie doch bei myvideo.de ein.:beeten 
da kann es sich dann jeder einmal anschauen und nicht nur ich.


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo thorsten  
bist du noch da?


----------



## juergen-b (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo ihr beiden,

wenn ich mich hier auch mal kurz einklinken darf ........... zuerst mal:

rausfiltern kann man so ziemlich alles egal wie klein (nur mal so erwähnt: molekularsieb sauerstoffkonzentrator trennt stickstoff und sauerstoff)

das ganze ist aber eine gratwanderung zwischen durchflußmenge - reinigungsmöglichkeit und kosten  

und ob der vliesfilter von thorsten 4std. oder 4 tage ohne reinigung durchält, ist lediglich eine sache des schmutzaufkommens, unterm wasserhahn würde er sicher 4 wochen halten  

und dann sollte man noch die vermehrungsrate von den schwebealgen mit in die rechnung einbeziehen, denn es nützt recht wenig, 500 schwebealgen rauszufiltern, wenn diese sich im gleichen zeitraum mit dem faktor 3 geteilt haben  



ach ja ........... da war noch irgendwo was mit den 50l wasser, die auf dem vlies liegen und es am transport hindern ......... dat ist großer nonsens 

ich hoffe euere zweisamkeit nicht gestört zu haben


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwebealgen und Schwebestoffe herausfiltern*

hallo du einer 



> rausfiltern kann man so ziemlich alles egal wie klein (nur mal so erwähnt: molekularsieb sauerstoffkonzentrator trennt Stickstoff und sauerstoff)
> 
> das ganze ist aber eine gratwanderung zwischen durchflußmenge - reinigungsmöglichkeit



genau das versuche ich ja hier zu verklickern. 



> ach ja ........... da war noch irgendwo was mit den 50l wasser, die auf dem vlies liegen und es am transport hindern ......... dat ist großer nonsens



kannst du mir das mal bitte etwas näher erklären?
ich habe mich mit denen noch nicht befasst und (ich gebe es auch zu) habe auch nicht die ahnung. 
ich habe die zwar schon in live von "oben" gesehen, aber eben nicht zerlegt.



> ich hoffe euere zweisamkeit nicht gestört zu haben



er nu wieder.


----------

